
Intel Atom C2000 bug is killing products from multiple manufacturers - stargrave
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/244074-intel-atom-c2000-bug-killing-products-multiple-manufacturers
======
rasz
Workaround is 110 ohm pull-up resistor on LPC (modern serial variant of ISA
bus) clock signal. Its enough to bring already dead C2000 systems back to
life.

------
Piskvorrr
2017

